# Update on Microwave Drying



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I cleaned up the second Mesquite fork and using the microwave, baggie method I dried the fork in about 30 minutes. I dropped the weight from 78.4g to 58.8g so I lost 19.6g or 25% of the weight in water. The only problem is the handle is not as straight with the forks as I would like so the next project is to steam bend the handle to get it straight. I have never steamed mesquite so I have no idea what will happen. I will take before and after pictures. If it works I will post them if it doesn't well


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting. So, do you think that the handle had more water in it, or was the bending a side effect of microwaving the wood?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Interesting. So, do you think that the handle had more water in it, or was the bending a side effect of microwaving the wood?


 No no the fork was wrong to begin with. I am just trying to salvage it, to make a shootable fork out of it. Drying it the microwave won't change the shape at all.


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I have never thought about using a microwve to dry wood, what kind of baggie do you use? Any recommendations for how long you should dry it for by thickness?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

longshot said:


> I have never thought about using a microwve to dry wood, what kind of baggie do you use? Any recommendations for how long you should dry it for by thickness?


Use a gallon size freezer bag. Put the sling into the bag and place it in the microwave with the bag sealed. I set the microwave for two minutes but just watch the bag when it swells up shut the microwave off should only take 45 seconds or so. You do not want to leave it until the bag breaks. Carefully remove the bag and let the steam out. Remove the sling and place it in a paper towell let it cool about five minutes. Turn the frezzer bag inside out and pat dry. After five minutes repeat the process. I have a grain scale so I could moniter the water loss by weight. If you do not have a scale I would say reapeat 4 to 5 times. You don't want it to dry. I have done 4 green forks this way and none of them have drying cracks in them.


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the explaination of the method. I cannot wait to give it a try!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

u have a nice fork there!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

This is interesting, as 99 percent of my handmade slingshots are naturals I will be getting hold of some freezer bags and giving this a go.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info on Micro drying just tried it on my first natural fork, worked like a charm. Just have to be more careful next time, that steam hurts.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Thanks for the info on Micro drying just tried it on my first natural fork, worked like a charm. Just have to be more careful next time, that steam hurts.


Uh-oh! Did you get burned bad?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i never read the topic propley, i read the 30mins bit and went right out in the kitchen to try it, 30mins on full ha ha, still cant get rid of the smell, and its the wifes new microwave, just got a 2nd hand one now, ha ha, took me ages to get the freezer bag of the microwave, jeff


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Well i never read the topic propley, i read the 30mins bit and went right out in the kitchen to try it, 30mins on full ha ha, still cant get rid of the smell, and its the wifes new microwave, just got a 2nd hand one now, ha ha, took me ages to get the freezer bag of the microwave, jeff


Jeff Jeff Jeff, now I know why your name is shot in the foot. Will your wife let you back in the kitchen?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Thanks for the info on Micro drying just tried it on my first natural fork, worked like a charm. Just have to be more careful next time, that steam hurts.


Uh-oh! Did you get burned bad?








[/quote]

Nope just a little red for a while...


----------

